# Jazz III Picks?



## pipelineaudio (May 21, 2017)

When you guys talk about Jazz III picks, do you mean the Tortex ones, or the Nylon ones or Ultex or whatever other ones out there? Also, what gauges are you liking of the Jazz III's?

I played paper thin nylons all my life but from time to time find that a harder pick sometimes does things I want it to do, more accuracy for some stuff. I'm going to FORCE myself to live with a new pick for a week, and since the Jazz III seems so popular on here, I'd pick one, but not sure exactly which one to try for this experiment


----------



## Dredg (May 21, 2017)

I'm one of those cork sniffers who thinks pick material matters.

I primarily use either bone, or horn Jazz IIIs which are about twice as thick as your standard J3 with a slightly bigger form factor. The edges are beveled and the tips have an aggressive, but not painfully sharp point. 

I have about 20 J3s made of wood, 10 domestic species, and 10 exotic. I prefer them for clean playing and strumming. My wenge pick is incredibly good for bright, crisp attacks, whereas the mahogany one gives off a warmer ring.

The bone J3s are my current go-to, as the porus nature of bone adheres to your fingers quite well. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## couverdure (May 21, 2017)

When it comes to Jazz III picks, I usually go with the Tortex ones, either gauges .73mm or .88mm (both thinner than the Nylon/Ultex Jazz IIIs, which are both 1.38mm). Lead playing feels easier with them since you have more control with the tip, rhythm also works if you're used to strumming with its small size.

If they're too small for you, there's the Jazz III XL picks (available in Nylon, Tortex, and Ultex) and the John Petrucci signature Ultex Jazz III. If you're used to regular-sized picks but like the sharp tip, there's the Tortex TIII and Ultex Sharp picks.


----------



## pipelineaudio (May 21, 2017)

The Tortex ones at MF just say M3 H3 or L3 on them, do you know which ones are the .73mm and the .84mm?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/dunlop-tortex-jazz-guitar-pick

Or is there another pick style and this isnt the one you mean?


----------



## FrashyFroo (May 21, 2017)

Maybe I should have switched to something lighter and bigger by now but I have been using Tortex H3 picks for about 7,5 years. Those are 1,14mm sharp picks. I just got through my second pack (I buy 36 at a time). I decided to pick them up after I used one of my guitar teacher's H3s. I feel they make fast, precise rhythm playing a lot easier. 

They're pretty small though, so they do require keeping firmly in place in order not to slip towards the point. That still does happen sometimes and it's a pain when you have to readjust the way you're holding a pick halfway through a thrash song.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 21, 2017)

pipelineaudio said:


> The Tortex ones at MF just say M3 H3 or L3 on them, do you know which ones are the .73mm and the .84mm?
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/dunlop-tortex-jazz-guitar-pick
> 
> Or is there another pick style and this isnt the one you mean?



For the regular Jazz III's (small) if you want the alternative sizes for Tortex then you have to get the 'white' or 'pitch black' series.
Here are a few links to the white series:

http://www.samash.com/tortex-jazz-iii-white--12-pack--assorted-gauges-d478p73xx-p
http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/dutojaiiiwhg.html

and black:
http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/dutopibljaii1.html


I was using the pitch black jazz iii tortex 1.14mm and really liked them. I was going to try out the white series in a 1mm but ended up trying a Tortex Jazz III XL pick and preferred their larger shape (more similar to a regular pick but slightly smaller, yet still with the overall jazz III shape). Now I'm playing the Tortex Jazz III XL's in .73mm (yellow) almost exclusively, except for the odd time when I want something with a little more power and grab the .88mm (green).


----------



## couverdure (May 21, 2017)

pipelineaudio said:


> The Tortex ones at MF just say M3 H3 or L3 on them, do you know which ones are the .73mm and the .84mm?
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/dunlop-tortex-jazz-guitar-pick
> 
> Or is there another pick style and this isnt the one you mean?



L3 (red) = .50mm
M3 (green) = .88mm
H3 (purple) = 1.14mm
Same color coding as all the other Tortex picks, though these are the only ones in that shape and size that are colored.

The black and white Tortex Jazz IIIs are the same size but they come in more gauges. I have the .73mm white ones.


----------



## Dantas (May 21, 2017)

This weekend I bought it for the 1st time a Tortex Jazz III XL (yellow 0.73 mm), and it blew me away. I think it's a good one to start if you want to change from nylon, but don't want to go to a very thick pick. 

I was used to the regular yellow 0.73 mm Tortex, and the Jazz III version helped my playing to be a little faster, and the leads easier to do. Also, my palm mutes lost a little bit of a "klank" sound they used to make when I played the previous regular yellow Tortex, and I thought it was an EQ problem of my settings.

Strumming is a little harder compared to the other one, but I'm open to change because of the benefits mentioned above.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 21, 2017)

if you're just dipping your toes into the deep world of jazz iii style picks, I'd recommend the basic nylon red jazz iii in 1.38mm. It's a great pick to use as a baseline imo.


----------



## prlgmnr (May 22, 2017)

I use the basic nylon red most of the time, but I also like the 2.0 black one when I want heavy chugging with a fair bit of scrapy pick attack


----------



## JustMac (May 22, 2017)

Have you ever tried the Ultex ones? I use the Ultex XL because the regular one is too small, it scrapes the nail cuticle really badly when I'm playing rhythm. I absolutely love 'em though, I think it prolongs the life of the string because it innately has that spanky quality a fresh sets of strings give you. I think they're 1.3mm or thereabouts. Would definitely recommend giving them a shot!


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 22, 2017)

Go buy yourself a Jazz III variety pack. It will have most of the styles that are available (not the sig variety pack).


Personally I love the black Tortex ones (I forget how thick they are).


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 22, 2017)

cwhitey2 said:


> Go buy yourself a Jazz III variety pack. It will have most of the styles that are available (not the sig variety pack).
> 
> 
> Personally I love the black Tortex ones (I forget how thick they are).



I have black j3s in 1mm and 1.5mm tortex. I like them both. I have them in white as well (1.5). I like me a fat pick.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 22, 2017)

I've been using Jazz III max grips for the last five years or so; I've never felt the need for another pick.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 22, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I have black j3s in 1mm and 1.5mm tortex. I like them both. I have them in white as well (1.5). I like me a fat pick.




I looked today at band practice and I use 1.14s.


----------



## MetalZan (May 22, 2017)

I have used jazz 3 type picks for a very long time probably 9, 10 years, first the red then the black which i felt were too stiff, so i switched back into red.

in the last bit i have ventured into the jazz 3 tortex picks because i have finally seen them in a shop here...

I like that they are not as thick, or at least my options are there to not be as thick, i think i like the tortex .88 whites the most, the .7 is nice, and if it lasted longer it be sold on those, they have super sharp tips and for me just enough snap back and flex but they get shredded quick and become unusable for me and the 1.0 are decent too as they tend to last longer than the .88 yet they last nowhere close to as long as the red or black picks though...

I'd say if your used to using traditional pick shapes, try out the tortex jazz 3 first, match your current thickness and try it, see if the shape is better for you, and then slowly move up into thicker picks until you find the right one.


----------



## Glades (May 22, 2017)

It is totally subjective. I like all jazz iii's, and I have tried all of them.

My favorites:
1) Tortex M3 (0.88mm Green)
2) Tortex H3 (1.14mm Purple)
3) Ultex 1.38mm (Transparent Yellow)

My least favorite:
1) Max Grips: Too much grip and you can't microadjust them in your fingers.
2) Nylon reds: Too soft. They feel like they are made out of soap
3) Ultex 2.0: Very comfy, but very clicky sounding

Try all of them. Picks are cheap. Choose your favorite


----------



## aprilia4life (May 22, 2017)

I am in the process of moving from blue Tortex 1.0's for stubby Jazz III's (2.0's and 3.0's). The Jazz III's felt so small to start with, but I don't think I can go back to the Tortex's now, they feel like frisbees...

Glades makes a good point about the Max Grips, they are VERY grippy, it's annoying you can't shift the pick around.


----------



## cmtd (May 22, 2017)

I started using the D'addarrio black ice jazz picks. They are made of Duralin, which imo, is similar to the tortex jazz picks, but has a bit more grip to it. Really the reason I started using them is that they are available locally, and the tortex jazz is not. I don't really care for the nylon jazz picks. The D'addarrio's are ever so slightly bigger than the dunlop jazz picks. I beleive the ones I get are 0.80.

Just another option that is out there.


----------



## Nlelith (May 23, 2017)

I use Tortex M3 and White .73 Tortex. Sometimes I prefer a sligthly oversized Jazz III shape like Pickboy Carbon or PW Black Ice.


----------



## pipelineaudio (May 23, 2017)

Thank you guys so much for giving such detailed answers on such a seemingly minor nitpicky (nuyk nyuk) subject!

Our distributors for Hawaii have had some crazy problems for the last few months so there arent any of these picks to be had here right now, so I've ordered some off the internet. Cant wait to try them! They did have one nylon, red jazz 3 xl and I've been playing it, very stiff, but as above said, does feel like soap


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 23, 2017)

QuantumCybin said:


> I've been using Jazz III max grips for the last five years or so; I've never felt the need for another pick.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 23, 2017)

If I still used the small Jazz III picks, the max grip Jazz IIIs from Dunlop would be my go to. I'm not sure if they still make them but they had a carbon fiber Max-Grip Jazz III that was the stuff.


----------



## vilk (May 23, 2017)

I'd rather chew tinfoil! If you want a mini pick, go Jim Dunlop mini stubby 3mm


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 23, 2017)

Those wear so fast though


----------



## mnemonic (May 23, 2017)

I started using Jazz III's back in college since I realised I basically couldn't have bad picking technique with them due to the small size. They would just fall out of my hand if I held them wrong. My picking technique was kinda .... at the time, so it was worth the hassle of using them for the first few weeks. 

I use the yellowish Ultex ones, they sound and feel the best to me, and last the longest. I previously used the red and black ones, but they wear out quicker and are a bit smoother sounding than the Ultex. 

I never used really thin picks, back in the day I just used the fender celluloid ones but they wear out almost immediately. Last time I tried some super bendy Dunlop nylon one, it felt like I was playing a guitar with a brick-wall limiter. Didn't matter how hard or how soft I picked, it all sounded the same.


----------



## prlgmnr (May 23, 2017)

I liked the mini stubbies but they feel sort of greasy in my hands and the tips chip off.


----------



## vilk (May 23, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Those wear so fast though



That is true. But even so. Besides, everyone wants a reason to go to the guitar shop !


----------



## Rachmaninoff (May 23, 2017)

I used the ordinary black Jazz III for years, until I discovered the wonderfull *Jazz III Ultex XL*... since then, I can't play anything else!


----------

